# A New Look For Me!



## crewsk (Dec 4, 2006)

OK, I'm having mixed emotions right now. I got my hair cut off Saturday, I love it for the most part, but it's a little shorter than I really wanted. Hubby refused to speak to me Saturday but he got over that, now he'll talk to me but he won't look at me a lot. Needless to say he likes me with long hair. What do y'all think? I've gotten a lot of compliments on it & most people say I look younger. What woman doesn't love the hear that? Anyway, here's the before & after. Please forgive the mess behind me, I'm in my son's room.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 4, 2006)

crewsk,
your short hair is darling and you look like a teenager   I like your hair either way. Which way is easiest for you? Do you feel different with short as opposed to long hair? How do your children think you look?  Just remember, in the long run of things, YOU need to please YOU!!!
kadesma


----------



## wasabi (Dec 4, 2006)

I love the new haircut and I definitely thinks it makes you look younger. It brightens up your face and make your eyes bigger and brighter. Hubby will get used to it, especially when he hears all the compliments you'll be getting about it. You look lovely!


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2006)

I love the new haircut. You look great!!!


----------



## middie (Dec 4, 2006)

Crewsk I'm in the same boat. But honestly I really do like your new look.
Like mine did your hubby will eventually get used to it then he might like
it better.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you all! Kadesma, short is much easier for me, I just wash, dry, & brush it, when it was long, it took forever for me to dry it (even though I have very fine thin hair) & it tangled a lot. I feel more "grown up" with short hair too. Savannah keeps saying I look freaky & TC hasn't really said anything about it, he just keeps looking at me a grinning, I'll take that as a good thing!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2006)

I like the short cut a lot!


----------



## mugsy27 (Dec 4, 2006)

i have to give u the young single guys opinion.

crewsk, u look stunning either way, you have a very pretty face!!

BUT!!!!!!  there is NEVER a good excuse for a woman to cut her hair other than to save her life.

grow it back as quickly as possible...for your husbands (and every guy who surely oggles you) sake!!

short hair makes all women look like little boys....thats why TJ keeps smiling!! he thinks his mom has morphed into a big brother!! lol


----------



## crewsk (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Andy & mugsy! But mugsy, I'm having to laugh at what you said. We went to my parents to pick the kids up shortly after I had it cut. Mom asked dad if he liked it & he couldn't even say no, he just had to shake his head.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 4, 2006)

Crewsk - your haircut becomes you.  Unfortunately men associate a drastic change in style with "my woman is getting older"    I will have to agree with everything wasabi said!  It REALLY opens up your face which is beautiful!!!  Maybe you could compromise and let it come to almost your shoulders and see how it looks - with a bit of wispy bang to one side (it's the "thing" now   .  Men are so strange about stuff like this!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, crewsk, you look beautiful.  The new look also gives you a wonderful air of sophistication.  You'd look dynamite in a beautiful Audrey Hepburn-like gown with some very understated diamond earrings and a pearl necklace.  You look lovely.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 4, 2006)

Looking good.
Congradulations.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 4, 2006)

uhhhhh, I cannot even begin to tell you how hot you look!   It's tailored and sharp and you look magnificent!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ...Unfortunately men associate a drastic change in style with "my woman is getting older" ...


 
Men just don't like any change at all.  In fact, that is the basic difference between men and women.

A woman will marry a man despite his faults, with the idea that she will change him after they are married and she is dismayed when he won't change.

A man marries a woman because he likes her just the way she is and wants her to stay that way forever.  He is dismayed and befuddled when she changes.

DH will adjust to the hairstyle.  It will become a non-issue.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2006)

You look great, crewsk.  I think most of our male friends here would think you look great even if you shaved your head.


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2006)

My Mom used to tell me that men liked long hair on women because they have latent caveman tendencies. The long hair makes it easier for them to drag us back to the cave after they bash us on the head. LOL!!

Crewsk, you look wonderful both ways. I think your DH might be worried that folks will think he's a cradle robber now though. You look very young and sophisticated with the new "do". Atta girl! And think how much you will be saving on shampoo!


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 4, 2006)

I definitely like the short hair and I know that it will be easier to take care of.  Most men do not like changes but they will get over it.

You really look pretty and short hair is definitely in.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 4, 2006)

Haha!
My girlfriend's hair is too long though. It gives my like an extra meter and a bit to walk. Hehe

Keep a counter.
See how many young guys hit on you.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 4, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> My Mom used to tell me that men liked long hair on women because they have latent caveman tendencies. The long hair makes it easier for them to drag us back to the cave after they bash us on the head. LOL!!
> 
> Crewsk, you look wonderful both ways. I think your DH might be worried that folks will think he's a cradle robber now though. You look very young and sophisticated with the new "do". Atta girl! And think how much you will be saving on shampoo!


 
He can still TRY (he'd have to cath me first then worry about me beating the crud out of him if he ever did that) to grab hold of it drag me back, only now when he lets go, he won't have a handful of hair left to get rid of! 

The funny thing about thinking he's a cradle robber is that he's younger than me. I told him to think about how much I'd be saving on shampoo & conditioner too. He just rolled his eyes & said something about me spending what I saved on the more expensive stuff! 

Mudbug, I was so disgusted with my hair Saturday that I actually thought about shaving it. I'm glad I changed my mind, it's finally getting cold here & I would have frozen to death. 

Gobo, getting a counter reminds me too much of that cologn commercial with Nick what's his name walking around clicking a counter every time someone looks at him & then meeting the elevator guy & his counter number is way higher.

Thanks again y'all!


----------



## Dove (Dec 4, 2006)

I really like it short..men are weird when it comes to long hair. They don't have to take care of it. If DH had your long hair and had to spend the time you did to care for it..he would have shaved it all off a long time ago. I think that you look younger and beautiful..tell him that long hair isn't what counts in life..his love for you does and he would love you still if for some reason your hair all fell out. This does happen to some ladies and their families love them...not their hair! This happened to a good Friend of mine..


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 4, 2006)

Who's that stranger in the house?  Keep that new hair cut and styled and you will grow into it too!  I know how it feels to go from long to short.  It'll grow at least an inch in the first week.  Did you check the moon before you had it cut; some folks do.  It's not like you shaved off a full beard.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 4, 2006)

crewsk, it frames your face so much better!!! Just looking at the before and after pics.....it seems that your eyes are brought out so much more!! You are a gorgeous lady and your hubby will get used to it. Many times as others have said, they do not like change and then they are afraid to say that the change is becoming because they aren't sure how to say the right thing and not hurt your feelings. I shudder to think what my hubby would do if I ever cut my hair short; it falls to the top of my thighs. When I have it trimmed ( it has been as long as just above my knees); I usually get it trimmed to just below my waist. My son-in-law would have a fit too....although I am going to look for a mohawk wig just to torture the SIL, LOL!!!! I know, I am mean but I have fun!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 4, 2006)

I like the short cut too Crewsk.  It looks really cute on you.  You said you have fine hair.  A short cut can make your hair look and feel thicker.  

 Barbara


----------



## amber (Dec 4, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> OK, I'm having mixed emotions right now. I got my hair cut off Saturday, I love it for the most part, but it's a little shorter than I really wanted. Hubby refused to speak to me Saturday but he got over that, now he'll talk to me but he won't look at me a lot. Needless to say he likes me with long hair. What do y'all think? I've gotten a lot of compliments on it & most people say I look younger. What woman doesn't love the hear that? Anyway, here's the before & after. Please forgive the mess behind me, I'm in my son's room.



To me you look confident and sexy.  Sure it's nice for our husbands to give their opinions, but I think his reaction was a bit over the top.  He may be thinking that more guys will pay attention to you, and a bit jealous 

I like your long hair and your short hair.  What works for you?  I had my hair long for years.  My ex liked it long, my husband likes it short, but I like it in between   I go with whatever I like.  The only part I hate after having my hair cut, is tweaking it so that it does exactly the same thing as the hairdresser did!  Blow drying, adding products to tame the mane, etc.  

Anyway Crewsk, I love it!  You look fantastic!!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 4, 2006)

Amber, long works for me because I can pull it up if I'm having a bad hair day but short works too because there are a lot less bad hair days! 

It had been about a year since I had it trimmed & even longer since I had had any real length cut off so it was a big change. When I did have any length cut off it was just even with my shoulders. I had it cut much shorter than this once before & I really hated that, it did make me look like a little boy. I swore off short hair cuts then but decided to give it a try again & just not go really short. The biggest problem I'm having with it (you can't see this in the pic) is that around the back, half of it wants to curl out & the other half wants to curl under. I'm going to have to play with it when I have some free time & see if I can get it to go either one way or the other. 


Barbara, yes, it does look & feel thicker which I love! 


Thanks everyone!


----------



## jkath (Dec 4, 2006)

I have one word for you: sophisticated.

I love it!!!


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 4, 2006)

Perky!  Takes at least 5 years off you. You just look different to them, that's all.  They'll get used to it and your hair will grow out anyway.


----------



## licia (Dec 4, 2006)

I love the new look - you look young and fresh (not that you didn't before), but younger and rested .


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 5, 2006)

I love it Crewsk!  Like many have said its just a guy thing.........for some unbeknownst reason men love long hair..........some fantasy thing or something I don't know..........DH has a severe case of it for sure. You've received some wonderful compliments here and we're all friends and would never tell you we liked it if we didn't...........your getting compliments outside of the forum also...........bask in the attention girlfriend and tell DH to get over it........its just hair!


----------



## corazon (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it looks great Crewsk!  It does look sophisticated, like jkath said. 

Funny, my dh actually prefers me with shorter hair.  Not super short, but about your new length.  It's been ages since I've had my hair cut, I think this is the longest it's ever been.


----------



## lulu (Dec 5, 2006)

You are a very good looking woman!  DH forbids me to cut my hair too....but its ok, mine is really curly and thick so the length helps me a bit.  Its a man thing.  I think you looked lovely in both photos, but unquestionably younger with your new cut!  Your hair looks really healthy and shiny now, and you look really happy with your new look.  The trick to getting DH used to it is to distract his positive attention to elsewhere,  and let him see how good you feel about yourself.    You look great!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks great crewsk, fine thin hair always looks better shorter. One thing good tho if you decide your man just can't except it , it will grow long again.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 5, 2006)

Crewsk, you always looked beautiful but you look *ab-fab* with your new look!!  Jkath is right, very sophisticated, and probably you can enjoy experimenting with different do's with this style.

Don't worry, it is only a human nature when they feel uncomfortable and a little strange with "changes", any type of "changes".  But once your hubby get used to it, I am sure it won't take long at all, he will love it just like us!!


----------



## sattie (Dec 5, 2006)

Ohhhh, I thinks it looks great!!!  Plus I have to give you *snaps* for being brave enough to do it!!!  (I secretly would like to do this myself, but always chicken out!)  As others have stated, it gives you the appearance of looking younger, spirited, and vibrant!!!  You look rejuvinated!!  YOU GO GIRL.... WORK IT!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 5, 2006)

crewsk, tell your DH to get over himself.  You look fantastic!  It's a really stylish look!  How were the kids with it?  I know every time I get my hair cut, even though it's usually just an inch or so, Sofie looks at me like I've grown a second head!

I'd say the new cut is a keeper!


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 5, 2006)

Your new haircut looks great.It highlights your lovely facial features. You look gorgeous!


----------



## Constance (Dec 5, 2006)

I love it! Not only do you look younger, but more sophisticated, as well. Your husband will get used to it. Men are just resistant to change. 
It is your hair, after all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> It is your hair, after all.



Oh Boy, they know how to turn that statement around and have it stab you in the heart at about 150 mph!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 5, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, I thinks it looks great!!!  Plus I have to give you *snaps* for being brave enough to do it!!!  (I secretly would like to do this myself, but always chicken out!)  As others have stated, it gives you the appearance of looking younger, spirited, and vibrant!!!  You look rejuvinated!!  YOU GO GIRL.... WORK IT!!!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2006)

Y'all are great! Thank you so much!! 

Constance I told hubby that it's my hair & that I put up with the stuff he lets grow on his face wthout complaining. He tried to turn it around by asking who paid for the haircut & I had to laugh & tell him that I did because I had kept some cash out of my paycheck just for that reason.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 6, 2006)

Crewsk, IMO, you look great. Your new look is very classy - you are beautiful!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 6, 2006)

Crewsk, I love your new haircut.  It is a great look for you.  It makes your face look bright and vibrant.  Congratulations.  I have short hair, too. You still have to fuss with it, but just not as much as long hair.


----------



## Reanie525i (Dec 8, 2006)

Crewsk - You look good in both pics - I tend to like the short hair better though


----------



## crewsk (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you Michele, SC, & Reanie! 

I subbed for the music teacher at school today & a little boy in 3rd grade came up to me & told me I looked beautiful with my new haircut. At lunch one of our custodians (who happens to very good looking & young ) came up to me as I was leaving & said that he almost didn't recognize me & that I looked very nice with short hair.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 8, 2006)

You look lovely!!!

I'm just a little sad about a couple of comments from some of you women. 1....my husband forbids me to cut it
2....It's my money that paid for it.

Hey guys....lighten up.....it's a NEW world out there....and this is coming from an almost 80 year old....LOL


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2006)

I like it!!!!


----------

